# هذي اخر سنة لي بالثانوي وابي اكون طيار ؟



## LoRo (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ..

كيفكم اخباركم ان شاء الله تمام 

اخواني اناا هذي اخر سنه لي بالمدرسه ثالث ثانوي وطموحي اكون باذن الله طيار مدني ,,,

ياخي اناا احترت من كثر مافريت قوقل ابي احد يفيدني ناس قالت رح لم ارامكو وناس قالو لم طيران رابغ وناس قالو بفلوس ومدري ايه المهم حوسه :82::82: ,,

تكفون فيدوني وقسم احترت واناا افر ابي الافادهـ الصحيحه الايام والشهور تمر بغمضة عين واناا للحين ماعرفت وين اقدم عليه ؟؟:57:

انتظركم,,لبىى قلوبكم,,:7:​*


----------



## LoRo (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شدعوا 43 مشاهده ولا احد رد​


----------



## sh3rawy (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ذاكر أنت كويس بس


----------



## yazzed.almegbel (1 ديسمبر 2012)

???????????????????????????????


----------

